# Alternative Teichfolie



## daunti (14. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem. Mein neu erworbener Teich (ca. 500qm) ist undicht. Da liegt noch eine alte Folie drin, die überall kaputt ist. Zusätzlich wird der Teich gerade ausgebaggert, damit er schön tief wird. Nun die Frage: Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit alternativen Folien? Eine Teichfolie ist so teuer dass sich das nicht rechnet. Ich dachte an Silofolie oder LKW-Planen aber die müsste ich irgendwie zusammenkleben oder schweißen - hat das vielleicht schon jemand von euch gemacht? Außerdem hab ich Bedenken, dass diese Folien vielleicht irgendwelche "Giftstoffe" absondern und mein Wasser bzw. den Besatz belasten. Sind diese Bedenken unbegründet oder gibt es jemanden, der das begründen kann??
Viele Fragen, ich weiß, aber ich hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Ein zwei LKW Ton anfahren lassen und verteilen! Dann gut mit einem Rüttler verdichten.
So eine 10- 20 cm Schicht sollte es schon werden.
Dann aber möglichst keine wühlenden Karpfen einsetzen.


----------



## Knobbes (14. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Hi,
das Thema mit den LKW planen hab ich auch schon mal angesprochen, die Planen sind so weit ok, nur beim kleben, bzw. zusammenschweissen, must du darauf achten.
Am besten, du gibst bei Suche mal teichfolie ein, dann  kannst das Thema finden, war letztes Jahr irgendwann im November, Dezember.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Vergiss Folie ! 
Irgendwann wird sie wieder porös und undicht ! 

Du musst den Teich anders dicht kriegen... Funktionalste Lösung wäre Beton sieht aber beschissen aus und ist sehr sehr teuer... also muss was anderes her... Lehm oder Ton wie oben schon beschrieben mit einer Rüttelplatte (ohne Gummimatte) richtig fest einrütteln aber ob das hält ist auch nicht sicher, wenn der Untergrund sandig ist, dann haut dir das Wasser irgendwann ab... egal was du machst.... Wie schauts mit Grundwasser aus ? kommste da vielleicht ran ?


----------



## maurioleon (14. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Hey,

ich hätte da eine Alternative, kann Dir aber leider keine Preisinfo darüber geben. Naturteiche aus Ton! Habe hier ein Prospekt von der Firma Menting liegen aber es gibt bestimmt auch noch andere. Die Internetseite lautet (so glaube ich) www.menting.de. Die Firma sitzt in 46514 Schermbeck und rühmen sich das die Tonplatten auch für Kanal und Schleusenbau taugen, na und bei Kanal und Schleusenbau kommen ja auch ein paar qm zusammen, so teuer kanns also nicht sein. Wenn Du Infos bekommen solltest kannst Du Sie ja mal ins Netz stellen was der Spaß so kosten soll. Grüße aus dem sonnigen Hessen..


----------



## daunti (15. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Ton klingt schon ziemlich gut, nur will ich gar nicht dran denken, was das wieder kostet.... Da ich für den Bagger schon ca. 2000€ los werde kann ich es mir einfach nicht leisten Ton anfahren zu lassen oder eine Firma anzustellen, die das für mich macht. Ich hab den Teich nur gepachtet und der Pachtvertrag ist vorerst befristet auf 10 Jahre. Dazu kommen noch diverse andere "Bauwerke" die mir von der Wasser- und Naturschutzrechtsbehörde vorgeschrieben wurden (Pflanzenkläranlage, ordentliche Lösung für die Wasserentnahme aus dem Bach, eigener abgetrennter Bereich für Amphibien!!! - die spinnen die Beamten). Genau deshalb hab ich an alte LKW-Planen gedacht, da man diese ja bekanntlich fast um sonst bekommt.


----------



## Dorschi (15. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

sieht aber auch schön sch***e aus. So gut versteckt kriegst Du die gar nicht. Oder wollst Du auf einer Müllhalde angeln? Wer weiß, was die noch alles in´s Wasser abgeben.


----------



## daunti (15. September 2004)

*AW: Alternative Teichfolie*

Genau davor hab ich auch ein wenig Angst - wenn sich diese Dinger in ihre Bestandteile zerlegen und ich nach jedem fischessen Zuckungen oder sonst was habe... Sehr verzwickte Lage


----------

